

Ask HN: Editor used by ninja devs. - viktorino

YC startups developers : what is the text editor you use for modern Web development in general (php, ruby, python, javascritp, frameworks) and why?
======
arnorhs
I'm not a ninja dev, so I frequent between a few editors. Mostly using gedit
now w/ a few plugins but - scite is also good but you need to customize it a
lot before it makes sense.

------
st3fan
Emacs, Vim, IntelliJ IDEA, Xcode, BBEdit

------
elliottcarlson
Linux: vi

Windows: Editplus

------
johnm
Emacs. Programmability.

~~~
mhd
I sincerely hope that there's little overlap between the members of the Most
Holy Church of Emacs and those heretics who like to affect terms like "ninja"
and "rock star".

TextMate seems to be rather popular in those camps (note: not meant as
derogatory remark against TM users. Use it myself, and my last dalliance with
ninja-ism involved tightey-whiteys, an mask improvised out of a towel and
rubber shuriken)

~~~
johnm
Ha! Yeah, Emacs isn't sexy enough for the "cool" kids. Hahaha.

Personally, I don't even notice all of those stupid adjectives any more. They
are totally content-free.

